# Countertops for the an appartment turnover



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The countertop is beat









I got some leftover refinishimg material from a ceramic counter I did a while back. It's already paid for itself.









Might as well use it up.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Lookin good !
What is the material/ 
Any special prep?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Stone flecks. Imsolvent wiped, ran a jitterbug over it, used a two step cleaning process and shot the stone flecks with the HVLP. I'm gonna shoot on the two part clear here this morning. By about break time it ought be set up to usable really.


----------

